# Slugs for Ithaca Shotguns??



## HWood (Jan 9, 2009)

Was looking for some input on slugs for a Model 37 Ithica Featherlight shotgun. I purchased it used for a very good price and it came with the short Deerslayer slug barrel. Was wondering if anyone had used these guns and what they felt was the better slug to shoot out of them. I've used Remingtons, Federals, and Winchesters and they are all nice but was looking for something that would go just a tad further. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

HWood said:


> Was looking for some input on slugs for a Model 37 Ithica Featherlight shotgun. I purchased it used for a very good price and it came with the short Deerslayer slug barrel. Was wondering if anyone had used these guns and what they felt was the better slug to shoot out of them. I've used Remingtons, Federals, and Winchesters and they are all nice but was looking for something that would go just a tad further. Thanks, Mike.


is it a rifled barrel or smooth bore


----------



## HWood (Jan 9, 2009)

Smooth Bore, Modified Choke


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

The slug brands you listed are all very good slugs. The best would be the ones that shoot the best out of your deer slayer barrel. As far as finding something that will go just a tad further I don't think there is such a slug. The only way to increase your effective kill range would be to change barrels to a fully rifled barrel and use Sabots instead of standard slugs.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I have an Ithaca Deerslayer and use Remingtons. It shoots great and is very accurate with these slugs. Like a previous note says try, different slugs until you find the ones that shoot best from your gun.


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I had best accuracy with Federal Sabots, then Fiocchi's


----------

